# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Bolovanje nakon spontanog

## ivaa

Nisam uspjela pronaći odgovor pa otvaram novu temu. Koliko dugo imam pravo na bolovanje nakon spontanog pobačaja i je li ono kao i komplikacije na teret HZZO-a ili poslodavca?

----------


## sirius

U pricipu onoliko dana koliko je tjedana trajala trudnoća.
HZZO plaća jedino ako doznake odneseš njima (maksimalno do 4250kn mjesećno), ako doznake predaš poslodavcu tada postotak kao da si na bolovanju za bilo koju drugu bolest (mislim 80% od primanja).

----------


## ivaa

Samo dana??? Pitam zato sto mi je nedavno netko u razgovoru  rekao tjedana....ali nisam pozorno slusala jer me tada nije zanimalo... U 11-tom tjednu sam imala spontani a željela bi sto duže ostati s djetetom doma jer mi se pred blagdane ne vraća na posao...

----------


## sirius

Dana. Ja sam imala kiretažu u 11 tj i deset dana bolovanja.

----------


## skandy

preporučeno mirovanje nakon kiretaže je cc 10-tak dana.

11 tjedana  bi ipak bilo malo previše

----------


## ivaa

I meni se činilo s obzirom na sam zahvat... Iako za psihu treba možda i duže... Hvala cure!

----------


## Zubic vila

Ja sam imala spontani bez kiretaže sa 6 tj. i moja liječnica me pitala kako se osjećam i koliko bolovanja mislim da trebam. Tada sam stekla dojam da bi mi i ovisno o psihičkom stanju nakon gubitka željene trudnoće dala koliko želim bolovanja. Mislim da sam ostala doma oko 10 dana da završi krvarenje i obavim kontrolu. Da je trebala kiretaža sigurno bi ostala još.

ivaa, žao mi je. Za psihu treba duže, puno duže, barem je meni tako bilo jer tad još nisam imala dijete, a silno smo ga željeli. Ali za psihu je i bolje da radiš nego razbijaš glavu doma.

----------


## vikki

Ja sam dobila nakon svake kiretaže 10 dana bolovanja (bilo je 9 i 10 tjedana), i nije išlo na teret HZZO-a nego poslodavca. Na HZZO je išlo dok sam ležala u bolnici, ali od dana kada je napravljena kiretaža i puštena sam doma na teret poslodavca.

----------


## TrudyC

Ja sam bila na komplikacijama prije zahvata pa sam ostala na bolovanju na istoj šifri i sve na teret HZZO-a

----------


## vikki

Da, i ja sam bila na komplikacijama, ali je dr. opće prakse nakon izlaska iz bolnice stavila drugu šifru, nije me zapravo tu nitko ništa ni pitao.

----------


## Ares

Ovako to ide, od dana zahvata 14 dana, dakle dva tjedna. Ja sam tada bila totalno slomljena i tražila sam barem još tjedan dana više no to je najduže što se može dobiti poslije kiretaže (naravno ako ne bude kakvih komplikacija) i meni se vodilo pod šifru za komplikacije. Na kraju sam uzela neplaćeno još tjedan dana.

----------


## Ares

Evo i link pravilnika o rokovima najduljeg trajanja bolovanja
http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/304639.html

----------


## vikki

Pa da, 10 radnih dana, s vikendom je to dva tjedna.

----------


## Ares

> HZZO plaća jedino ako doznake odneseš njima (maksimalno do 4250kn mjesećno), ako doznake predaš poslodavcu tada postotak kao da si na bolovanju za bilo koju drugu bolest (mislim 80% od primanja).


Zanima me u kojem pravilniku to piše, zato što je meni od strane poslodavca rečeno da komplikacije idu samo preko HZZO, a ne preko poslodavca. Voljela bih to znati čisto da im bacim papir pod nos!
Jer prema našem kolektivnom je 90% od primanja, pa s obzirom da je moja plaća veća od naknade od 4200 kn, više bi mi se isplatilo bolovanje preko poslodavca.

----------


## vikki

> Jer prema našem kolektivnom je 90% od primanja, pa s obzirom da je moja plaća veća od naknade od 4200 kn, više bi mi se isplatilo bolovanje preko poslodavca.


I meni su sugerirali na poslu, bude li opet kakvog čuvanja trudnoće da ne otvaram komplikacije već uzmem bolovanje od poslodavca, što god to značilo, više mi se isplati.

----------


## sirius

> Zanima me u kojem pravilniku to piše, zato što je meni od strane poslodavca rečeno da komplikacije idu samo preko HZZO, a ne preko poslodavca. Voljela bih to znati čisto da im bacim papir pod nos!
> Jer prema našem kolektivnom je 90% od primanja, pa s obzirom da je moja plaća veća od naknade od 4200 kn, više bi mi se isplatilo bolovanje preko poslodavca.


 
Ja nisam bila na komplikacijama  nego samo na bolovanju nakon kiretaže.

----------


## Ares

Izgleda da svaki dr. opće prakse vodi bolovanje poslije kiretaže drugačije, nekome pod obično bolovanje a nekome kao komplikacije, na svašta sam naišla. 
Meni su i za čitanje PHD nalaza taj dan vodili kao komplikacije, što je meni bilo nelogično, pa sam prvo papir predala u firmu, pa su me iz firme zvali da odnesem to u HZZO. Ah, svašta!

----------


## sirius

> Izgleda da svaki dr. opće prakse vodi bolovanje poslije kiretaže drugačije, nekome pod obično bolovanje a nekome kao komplikacije, na svašta sam naišla. 
> Meni su i za čitanje PHD nalaza taj dan vodili kao komplikacije, što je meni bilo nelogično, pa sam prvo papir predala u firmu, pa su me iz firme zvali da odnesem to u HZZO. Ah, svašta!


Ako si bila na komplikacijama prije spontanog , tad se to najčešće vodi kao komplikacija. Ako nisi (kao ja) nema mogučnosti da se tako vodi i samim tim si ograničena na broj dana bolovanja u odnosu na tjedne.

----------


## Ares

Da bila sam, sad mi je jasno. Hvala

----------


## ivaa

ok, na komplikacijama sam. 
pitam jer mislim da mi poslodavac ne bi bio oduševljen dužim bolovanjem....
znam da je za psihu bolje ići raditi, ali prema ovome se na posao trebam vratiti točno za blagdane  :Sad: 
nadala sam se da ću blagdane provesti doma....

----------


## ivaa

evo sad mi je mm bio kod doc opće prakse.
otvorila je novo bolovanje.
kaže da nema šanse da se ni dan duže od dana zahvata vodi kao komplikacije. još mi je to i ponovila na telefon.
sad mi je otvorila bolovanje pod drugom šifrom A01 , a zatvorila bolovanje pod šifrom 021.
jel ja sad mogu tu doznaku odnijeti na HZZO ili moram poslodavcu?
naravno da moram za dva tjedna na kontrolu zbog PHD nalaza...

----------


## sirius

> evo sad mi je mm bio kod doc opće prakse.
> otvorila je novo bolovanje.
> kaže da nema šanse da se ni dan duže od dana zahvata vodi kao komplikacije. još mi je to i ponovila na telefon.
> sad mi je otvorila bolovanje pod drugom šifrom A01 , a zatvorila bolovanje pod šifrom 021.
> jel ja sad mogu tu doznaku odnijeti na HZZO ili moram poslodavcu?
> naravno da moram za dva tjedna na kontrolu zbog PHD nalaza...


Drugu doznaku nosi poslodavcu jel vidim sa da po šifri imaš trbušni tifus.

----------


## ivaa

i ja sam to vidjela.
ništ. 
nisim prvo u hzzo jer moram odnijeti i ove o zatvaranju komplikacija pa ću njih pitat.
ako ništa drugo, tamo su jako ljubazni....

----------


## sirius

> i ja sam to vidjela.
> ništ. 
> nisim prvo u hzzo jer moram odnijeti i ove o zatvaranju komplikacija pa ću njih pitat.
> ako ništa drugo, tamo su jako ljubazni....


Iskreno , ja im baš ne bih pokazivala papir sa novom šifrom bolovanja.
Sigurno doznake nosiš poslodavcu , na HZZO idu samo komplikacije u trudnoći, a ovo sa tim nema veze.

----------


## ivaa

gle, nemam sigurno trbušni tifus,
a ljubaznu gospođu ću zamoliti da mi samo kaže što s tim.....  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> gle, nemam sigurno trbušni tifus,
> a ljubaznu gospođu ću zamoliti da mi samo kaže što s tim.....


Pa i pretpostavljala sam da nemaš, ali ako je tako, tvoj bi doktor mogao imati problema zbog dijagnoze.

----------


## ivaa

da zaključim.
zove me prošli tjedan moja doktorica da mi kaže da sam ipak bila u pravu...
i da donesem doznake njoj.
odgovorim joj da sam ih već odnijela u HZZO.
I sad mi je ponovo napravila doznaku za komplikacije zaključno sa 24.12.
dakle, punih 16 dana nakon spontanog.
Danas to nosim u HZZo i moram ih zamoliti da zanemare onu prošlu doznaku jer se doktorica zabunila.

----------

